# Appendectomy



## mmelcam (Jul 2, 2008)

My doctor did a lap. appendectomy on a patient for suspected acute appendicitis. When he visualized the appendix it appeared normal but he decided to go ahead and remove it. Post op diagnosis is RLQ pain. Path report stated a normal appendix. Would I bill for a lap appendectomy or a diagnostic laparoscopy? I believe I can only bill for a diagnostic laparoscopy but I wanted some other opinions.


----------



## trose45116 (Jul 2, 2008)

can you post a copy of the op report so i can see what was done???


----------



## crhunt78 (Jul 3, 2008)

Can you code the lap appy with a benign appendix dx secondary to the abd pain?  I had a case just like this the other day....if this is incorrect, please let me know!


----------



## mbort (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe that you have to code the lap appy since that was the ultimate procedure performed.  It started off diagnostic but ended up with the removal.


----------

